# [Guild Wars 2] [PvX] Concilium Recruitment



## Kiranji (25. Mai 2012)

*[Guild Wars 2] [Hardcore PvX] Concilium Recruitment*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Gilde *Concilium* wurde mit dem Ziel gegründet, sich nicht nur mit überdurchschnittlichen Qualitäten im Spiel,
sondern zudem auch durch außergewöhnliche Guides, Videos und Events in Guild Wars 2 auszuzeichnen.

*Du willst …*

… aktiver Bestandteil einer konsequenten und erfolgsorientierten Gilde sein?
… einen Gildennamen repräsentieren, der deinen Ansprüchen gerecht werden kann?

*Du willst nicht …*

… dazu gezwungen sein, dir für PvE / PvP gildenexterne Gruppen suchen zu müssen?
… einem unpersönlichen Zusammenschluss von Spielern angehören, die sich Gilde nennt?

*Dann bist du bei uns genau richtig!*

Wir vertreten die Meinung, dass erfolgreiches Spielen nur dann möglich ist, wenn auch die Rahmenbedingungen stimmen.
Denn nur mit Spass am Spiel, Leistungsbereitschaft, Engagement, Motivation und einer angenehmen Gildenatmosphäre hat eine harmonische und erfolgreiche Gilde eine Zukunft.

*Unsere Ziele:*

• Wir möchten uns gegenseitig unterstützen – in allen Bereichen!
• Wir möchten uns primär im PvE, aber auch im PvP erfolgreich etablieren!
• Wir möchten regelmäßig Guides und Videos veröffentlichen, sowie Events planen und durchführen!
• Wir möchten Spass am Spiel haben!

*Was wir von euch erwarten:*

• Ihr solltet über eine gewisse intellektuelle und geistige Reife verfügen
• Ihr solltet euch entsprechend verhalten, sowohl innerhalb, als auch außerhalb der Gilde
• Ihr solltet sowohl am PvE, als auch am PvP Content Interesse haben
• Ihr solltet mindestens 18 Jahre alt sein

*Was eure Bewerbung mindestens enthalten sollte:*

• Persönliche Informationen (Name, Alter, Herkunft, Beruf, Hobbys...)
• Alle bisher gesammelten MMO-Spielerfahrungen (incl. Charakter-, Server- und Gildennamen...)
• Alle bisher gesammelten Spielerfahrungen in Guild Wars 2 (Informationen zu deinem Charakter, z.B. Klasse, Volk, Ingame-Berufe und warum du diese gewählt hast...)
• Wie würdest du dich selbst in deiner PvE / PvP Ausrichtung einordnen? (z.B. PvE 70 : 30 PvP - bitte begründen! Ggf. Verweise auf bisherige MMO-Spielerfahrungen...)
• Welche Ansprüche stellst du an unsere Gilde?
• Was dürfen wir im Gegensatz von dir erwarten?
• Welche persönlichen Ziele verfolgst du als Spieler und welche mit unserer Gilde?
• Wie definierst du "Hardcore-"Gaming und warum möchtest du einer solchen Gilde beitreten?
• Hast du Interesse an Community-Arbeit und wenn ja, warum? (z.B. Artikel, Guides, Livestreams, Videos veröffentlichen...)
• Kannst und möchtest du dich auch außerhalb des Spiels für die Gilde engagieren und hast du spezielle Interessen/Fähigkeiten?
• Worin liegt für dich persönlich die Langzeitmotivation in Guild Wars 2?
• Nenne bitte mindestens 3 Stärken und 3 Schwächen deiner Person!
• Wie häufig bist du im Teamspeak 3, Skype und im internen Gildenforum aktiv und wie nutzt du diese Austauschmöglichkeiten?

Bedenkt, dass es nie eine zweite Chance für den ersten Eindruck gibt. Nehmt euch also Zeit für eure Bewerbung und begründet eure Aussagen.
Die Fragen sollen nicht mit Stichpunkten, sondern in einem zusammenhängenden Text beantwortet werden. Es wird keine zweite Chance geben, euch erneut zu bewerben!

Bewerber, die uns positiv beeindrucken, werden mit uns ein abschließendes Gespräch im Teamspeak 3 führen.
Wir sind bei der Auswahl unserer Spieler sehr kritisch und daher wird eine Mitgliedschaft erst nach einer gewissen Probezeit endgültig beschlossen.

*Interesse? Dann bewirb dich jetzt!*

Viel Erfolg bei eurer Bewerbung und viel Spass euch allen an Guild Wars 2!

Eure Gildenleitung

Concilium - Guild Wars 2 Gilde


----------



## Kiranji (2. Juni 2012)

In der letzten Woche hatten Cherti und d0nCarlos stellvertretend für Concilium die Gelegenheit, uns im vanion.eu Podcast #21 vorstellen zu dürfen.

In dem einstündigen Beitrag konnten wir über unsere Gründung, Pläne und Ziele sprechen, über Hardcore-PvE in Guild Wars 2 diskutieren und unsere Aufnahmevoraussetzungen für potentielle neue Gildenmitglieder vorstellen.

Neben puren Fakten sprachen wir außerdem über unsere Beta- und Level-Eindrücke und die Support-Rolle in Guild Wars 2. Hört doch einfach mal rein!


----------



## Kiranji (11. Juni 2012)

In der letzten Woche konnten wir wieder 2 neue Gildenmitglieder begrüßen:

Willkommen Dude und Frame!


----------



## Kiranji (23. Juni 2012)

In den letzten knapp zwei Wochen konnten wir gleich 3 neue Gildenmitglieder begrüßen:

Willkommen Ceriny, Jow und Kamino!

Des Weiteren können wir euch ein Video, sowie einen schriftlichen Guide zum Forschungs-Modus der Katakomben von Ascalon präsentieren.

Viel Spass beim Ansehen und Lesen!


----------



## Kiranji (30. Juni 2012)

In der letzten Woche konnten wir zwei neue Gildenmitglieder begrüßen:

Willkommen Confi und Rayner!

Außerdem hat unsere komplette Gilde ein umfassendes Beta Weekend Review zusammengestellt, in dem wir alle über unsere Eindrücke, Meinungen und Wünsche zu Guild Wars 2 schreiben.


----------



## Kiranji (8. Juli 2012)

In der letzten Woche konnten wir einen Krieger Rifle Build Guide und einen Artikel zum Thema Spielebranche – ein Einblick aus Sicht eines Animators veröffentlichen.


----------



## Kiranji (15. Juli 2012)

In der letzten Woche konnten wir 4 neue Gildenmitglieder begrüßen:

Willkommen Farlow, Lucia, Myrabelle und Sedin!

Des Weiteren konnten wir euch ein Video zum Thema 3D Asura Workflow – Modeling/Texturing präsentieren.


----------



## Kiranji (22. Juli 2012)

In der letzten Woche konnten wir ein neues Gildenmitglied begrüßen:

Willkommen Elric!


----------



## Kiranji (29. Juli 2012)

In der letzten Woche konnten wir zwei neue Gildenmitglieder begrüßen:

Willkommen Djinn und Stubbo!

Außerdem konnten wir ein Gem Shop Video und ein Video zu den Vistas der Hauptstädte veröffentlichen.


----------



## Kiranji (6. August 2012)

In der letzten Woche konnten wir zwar keine neuen Mitglieder begrüßen, jedoch dafür ein umfassendes Beta Resümee, ein Erklärungsvideo zum Thema Erfolge in Guild Wars 2 und ein Asura Jumping-Puzzle Video veröffentlichen.


----------



## Kiranji (12. August 2012)

Wir haben uns letzte Woche dazu entschlossen, die Bewerbung für alle Klassen erneut zu öffnen.

Des Weiteren werden wir auf der GamesCom 2012 ein Real-Life Gildentreffen mit einigen unserer Mitglieder durchführen.


----------



## Kiranji (24. August 2012)

In der letzten Woche vor dem Release konnten wir drei neue Gildenmitglieder begrüßen:

Willkommen Dreadnought, Tomboro und Yuliwee!

Des Weiteren konnten wir euch einen Crafting Guide, ein Video zu den Völker-Tänzen und ein Interview mit dem deutschen Community-Manager Ramon Domke vorstellen.


----------



## Kiranji (16. September 2012)

Die ersten Wochen nach dem Release von Guild Wars 2 sind vorbei und wir haben einiges an Content erstellen können.

Zum einen haben wir unsere Livestreams und zudem einen Spielmechanik Guide vorgestellt.

Außerdem konnten wir einige Videos releasen:

- Caudecus' Anwesen (Story-Mode)
- Flammenzitadelle (Forschungs-Mode - Magg)
- Flammenzitadelle (Forschungs-Mode - Superwaffe)
- Legendarys in der mystischen Schmiede

Klassenguides werden im Laufe der nächsten Wochen ebenfalls erscheinen.


----------



## Kiranji (24. September 2012)

Wie versprochen folgen in den nächsten Wochen einige Klassenguides.

Der Anfang ist gemacht und ein Dieb Range Support Guide wurde bereits veröffentlicht.


----------



## Kiranji (1. Oktober 2012)

In der letzten Woche vor dem Release konnten wir zwei neue Gildenmitglieder begrüßen:

Willkommen Poringosa und Terranola!

Außerdem konnten wir ein Arah (Forschungs-Mode - Giganticus Lupicus) Video veröffentlichen.


----------



## Kiranji (11. Oktober 2012)

In der letzten Woche konnten wir ein neues Gildenmitglied begrüßen:

Willkommen Borgzul!


----------



## Kiranji (21. Oktober 2012)

In der letzten Woche konnten wir erneut ein neues Gildenmitglied begrüßen:

Willkommen FQDN!


----------



## Kiranji (28. Oktober 2012)

Wir haben unserer Gildenpage ein neues Design verpasst und hoffen, es gefällt euch:

*www.concilium-gilde.de*


----------



## Kiranji (4. November 2012)

In der letzten Woche konnten wir einen Artikel zum Legendären Fokus - Der Minnesänger, einen Wir basteln uns ein Farmequipment Guide und die erste Folge des Concilium Guild Wars 2 Podcasts veröffentlichen.


----------



## Kiranji (13. November 2012)

In der letzten Woche konnten wir zwei neue Gildenmitglieder begrüßen:

Willkommen Let Me B Your Tank und Nopec!

Zudem konnten wir euch einen sPvP Szenarien Guide und eine weitere Ausgabe der wöchentlichen WvW Auswertung präsentieren.


----------



## Kiranji (5. Dezember 2012)

Wir nehmen ab sofort nur noch Bewerbungen mit *+ 2000 Erfolgspunkten* und einem *Fraktale der Nebel Level von +20* entgegen.


----------



## Kiranji (18. Dezember 2012)

In den letzten zwei Wochen konnten wir nach einigen Umstrukturierungsmaßnahmen einige neue Gildenmitglieder begrüßen:

Willkommen Gizbang, Murksler, Rastigan, Ibuki, Inee und Isoe, die zuvor bei der Gilde YAWN aktiv waren!
Willkommen Einheizgreis, Ironlash, Moffa und Twinshot, die als geschlossene Gruppe Dungeon-Runs für Twinks anbieten!

Mit Hilfe der neuen Gildenmitglieder können wir euch nach den Weihnachtsfeiertagen sowohl Livestreams in den Fraktalen der Nebel im Level 40+ Bereich, sowie viele neue Videos, Artikel und Guides bieten.

Wenn auch ihr aktive und motivierte Guild Wars 2 Spieler seid, die Interesse am Hardcore Gaming (primär im Bereich PvE) und vielleicht sogar zusätzlich Spass an der Communityarbeit haben, *bewerbt euch* doch einfach.


----------



## Kiranji (31. Dezember 2012)

In der letzten Woche konnten wir ein neues Gildenmitglied begrüßen:

Willkommen San Marina!

Des Weiteren nehmen wir ab sofort nur noch Bewerbungen mit *+ 2500 Erfolgspunkten* und einem *Fraktale der Nebel Level von +30* entgegen.


----------



## Kiranji (12. Januar 2013)

In der letzten Woche konnten wir zwei neue Gildenmitglieder begrüßen:

Willkommen Antistoopmode und Hayita!


----------



## Kiranji (20. Januar 2013)

In der letzten Woche konnten wir ein neues Gildenmitglied begrüßen:

Willkommen Ginnifer!

Des Weiteren bieten wir ab sofort auch über unsere Gildenpage den Dungeon-Service an.


----------

